# Red bumps on Puppy's belly



## chuck1119 (Jan 31, 2010)

We recently adopted a 4 month puppy. He has strange bumps on his belly. The vet said he didn't know what they were and we would need to do a biopsy to know for sure. Does anyone have any idea what it could be?

They haven't changed much over the past month. See the attached picture.


----------

